# Sick Juvenile Discus - Resolved, thank you! :)



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

I picked up a batch of 5 discus juvies a few weeks ago, and everyone was looking happy till 2 or 3 days ago. The largest of the batch, a good 2+ incher, started swimming in an erradic, twitching sort of way with clamped fins where the entire back half of the fish undulates kind of violently. It was still picking at food, had a full stomach, and was behaving otherwise normally, so I paid no further attention. Today it is losing equilibrium and looking bloated through the stomach. They're in a 20gal with the temperature around 84, daily waterchanges and bloodworm a few times a day. I wondered if this was all due to intestinal blockage, but I see this fish pooping still from time to time.

I appreciate any help.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you feeding anything else other than frozen bloodworms? You can try adding 1 tablespoon of epsom salt per 10 gallons and see if it helps with the bloat. Also when doing water changes watch carefully afterwards to see if any tiny bubbles form inside the tail of the discus. If you see this it means there are too many dissolved gasses in the new water. This will damage the swim bladder. You can resolve this problem by letting the new water sit in a bucket for 5 minutes before adding it to the tank.


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

+1 on the Epsom salt. I'd take a rookie guess at constipation putting pressure on the swim bladder.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

Duly noted. Thanks for the speedy replies . I was just a little surprised that the biggest, most dominant one should end up sick. I hope it's not too late to turn things around. 


> Also when doing water changes watch carefully afterwards to see if any tiny bubbles form inside the tail of the discus. If you see this it means there are too many dissolved gasses in the new water. This will damage the swim bladder.


Rick, do you mean bubbles forming on the sides and tail of the discus? If so, I think I've seen a few after water changes. I'm guilty of taking the buckets from the sink immediately to the tank, so I'll take it out of top speed and slow down .

Thanks people.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Bubbles on the outside of the tail are ok. It's if you see bubbles inside the tail that there is a problem. It's called gas bubble disease and here's what it looks like. These bubbles typically disappear within a couple hours but lasting damage to the swim bladder can occur which will cause the fish to loose balance.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Thanks Rick for the info. I thought more air (O2) is always better for the fish. Got to be more careful from now on.


----------



## Matt & Larissa (Sep 1, 2011)

It happened to me once while refilling the tank in the winter. Someone decided to have a shower and I didn't notice the temp change. It warmed up, then went cold in a matter of minutes. It was only a few degrees different, but at the time, I was submerging the head of the python. There were pockets of cold and hot water all over the tank (84G Osaka) and as a result a huge about of micro bubbles. Almost a mist. I stopped filling the tank, and slowly worked my arm thru the water to balance out the heat. Then finished filling. 

When I was done, the tails & fins of all the discus looked like they had bubbles inside them. Turns out that's exactly what happened. Almost had a heart attack...

Now I refill super slowly, and make sure I break the water surface with the python. I think its mainly a winter thing as the hot water tank is working overtime. I'm way more attentive to refill speed and temp now, and I know the fish appreciate it. 

Hopefully your little guy is just constipated DBam. Good luck and let us know if it changes!


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

wow all good points i will use all these tips too


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

X 2 for the constipation and for some reason, some discus seem to be more susceptible to it than others. I find blood worms tend to be the cause in my discus so they only get one feeding of blood worms a day

I know add epsom salts every water change and since I started doing that, (knock on wood), I haven't had any discus with constipation/bloating problems


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

It's usually the biggest and strongest as they are the pigs. Scarfing down the food before the less dominant ones get it.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275110,-122.835622


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Thanks Rick for the info. I thought more air (O2) is always better for the fish. Got to be more careful from now on.


More air is fine I think Gordon, it's the overpressured air which is the problem. The water is pressurized in the pipes, so if you put it straight into the tank without splashing it, the water is actually oversaturated with air. That's really one of the big points in "aging" water since the standing water (especially if aided with a powerhead or air pump) will allow the gas/water equilibrium to be reach prior to going into the tank. But the same can be accomplished by splashing the water as it goes in. When I add tap to my cube, I aim the hose at at stump so the water sprays everywhere in the tank for rapid degassing.


----------



## DBam (Aug 9, 2010)

The little guy is doing a lot better now, and in fact started eating again today. It's just gonna get spirulina for a day or two while it regains it's strength. Thanks for the expert help and discussion, if I hadn't got the advice I got here and been able to act on it in a timely fashion, it don't think the fish would've made it.


----------

